# lan works, but no internet



## jppp (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,
A few days ago I was browsing the internet when all of a sudden my internet went out. No big deal, the entire apt complex uses the same internet and it goes down every now and then. I give it some time until I realize it's only my computer. I call network support, they say all is fine on their end. So I'm asking you guys . The lan still works fine, wireless still works - I had to go out and buy a usb ethernet adapter to get online (wireless is not consistent). 
Also, I have ubuntu dual booted on this machine (so that rules out the fact that it is just windows). Tried my connection on my roommates computer and it worked fine, so it seems to be a hardware problem. But it seems odd that just the internet would die and the lan would work. 
Anyways, here's ipconfig /all for you:



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Josiah>ipconfig /all
> ...


and here it is without the usb adaptor (and the regular ethernet plugged in):



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Josiah>ipconfig /all
> ...


Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Start button, Run, CMD

netsh winsock reset

Wait for the message to restart your computer. Restart your computer.


.


----------

